# Premature Infant Environment



## Evi

Hello

I find it difficult in translating the word environment in this case. It's a title of a text introducing the necessity of nursing specialities in hospitals.

Thank you


----------



## Evi

Maybe:

-το περιβάλλον του νεογνού
- η ατμόσφαιρα του νεογνού

Thank you


----------



## ireney

Evi can you give us a bit more context? I mean what it has to do with the nursing specialities. If it's something like the need for specialities that would make the environment of the infant more this or more that περιβάλλον would be the one I'd go with really. Ατμόσφαιρα doesn't really work at all I think.

And premature is πρόωρο as I'm sure you know


----------



## Evi

Hello

It is about the view of a doctor after observing a neonatal unit in an American Hospital and where he noticed that nurses have direct impact in the care of the neonate. He wants to motivate a similar nurse set up in a neonatal unit in a the greek society and to solve the problem of the lack of awareness of the nusre to the need of the sick neonate.

The title of this resume is: Primature Infant Environment

Maybe?
Το περιβάλλον του πρόωρου βρέφους

But as a title I would make it smaller
 
Thank you


----------



## ireney

OK, to begin with, the title you chose is a perfect translation. 

To make it shorter you can either dispense with πρόωρου if it´s not that significant or the του and maybe even το.

These are just suggestions mind you since I haven't read the article 
Περιβάλλον πρόωρου βρέφους isn't all that much smaller but dispensing with the articles to make a title shorter is ratehr common (again I feel like I'm telling you about things that you already know!).

Νεογνό ή βρέφος is also up to you


----------

